# Axel Merckx?



## intrrwrldchmp (Feb 19, 2004)

Is he just another Dale Berra or a legitimate pro?


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

He won the Belgian national championship in 2000 and that is a country that does not have a shortage of fantastic one day racers. That win says everything.

He also has a Giro stage win.

He's sort of like Hincapie. He's searching for that one big victory but the cards just haven't fallen his way.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I think often he's also the highest placed Belgium in whatever tours...now that VDB is back that might change however.


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

*Are you serious?*



intrrwrldchmp said:


> Is he just another Dale Berra or a legitimate pro?


FYI he was ranked 136 by the UCI at the end of 03, 170 in 02, 100th in 01 and 21st at the end of 2000. What does a guy have to do to get some respect. Who's Dale Berra?


----------



## intrrwrldchmp (Feb 19, 2004)

flattire said:


> FYI he was ranked 136 by the UCI at the end of 03, 170 in 02, 100th in 01 and 21st at the end of 2000. What does a guy have to do to get some respect. Who's Dale Berra?


Dale is the brother of Larry and Betsy Berra. He is the son of Yogi Berra. Dale is a former Major League Baseball participant. Very good at the game, but not quite his father. So to answer your question, yes I am serious. Is Axel even remotely as good as his father? I think the unequivocal answer would have to be NO. That was my question, gee it seems like a serious question to me, so where do you get off asking if I am serious? Furthermore, how do you answer a question that you don't fully understand, evident by your "who is Dale Berra?" remark. I ask that if we are going to have a discussion about things we do so only after being informed or we simply refrain. Some of us should lurk and not be heard.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

intrrwrldchmp said:


> So to answer your question, yes I am serious. Is Axel even remotely as good as his father? I think the unequivocal answer would have to be NO. That was my question, gee it seems like a serious question to me, so where do you get off asking if I am serious? Furthermore, how do you answer a question that you don't fully understand, evident by your "who is Dale Berra?" remark. I ask that if we are going to have a discussion about things we do so only after being informed or we simply refrain. Some of us should lurk and not be heard.


Most people into cyclng don't watch a sport populated by fat slobs like baseball.

Just how exactly could Axel Merckx be remotely as good as his father? No one is as good as Eddy. No one. The only rider who comes close is Hinault. Armstrong could win ten Tours and he would still be nothing compared to Merckx. So maybe it is hard for anyone who knows anything about cycling to take your question seriously. Perhaps if you were better informed about the sport you wouldn't ask such jaw droppingly stupid questions.


----------



## intrrwrldchmp (Feb 19, 2004)

Utah CragHopper said:


> Most people into cyclng don't watch a sport populated by fat slobs like baseball.
> 
> Just how exactly could Axel Merckx be remotely as good as his father? No one is as good as Eddy. No one. The only rider who comes close is Hinault. Armstrong could win ten Tours and he would still be nothing compared to Merckx. So maybe it is hard for anyone who knows anything about cycling to take your question seriously. Perhaps if you were better informed about the sport you wouldn't ask such jaw droppingly stupid questions.


He could be as good as his father by being as good as his father. The answer to your question was easy. I'm assuming your answer to my original question is that he is not as good as his father? Mr. Utah CragHopper, I've never watched a baseball game to completion, just as I'm sure you've never finished a race.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

He used to want to become a soccer player but his dad made him ride a bike.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

intrrwrldchmp said:


> Is he just another Dale Berra or a legitimate pro?


Definitely a legitimate pro, better than most, but never going to be a big winner. He could end up winning a significant hilly one-day race if all the cards fell the right way.


----------



## TNSquared (Apr 30, 2003)

*Actually*



intrrwrldchmp said:


> Is Axel even remotely as good as his father? I think the unequivocal answer would have to be NO. That was my question.....


No, your original question was whether he is a "legitimate pro," to which the answer is an unequivocal YES. Someone would have to be psychic to understand your elliptical reference to Dale Berra to mean "is Axel as good as his father?"

So now that you've clarified - you're equating not being as good as Eddy with not being a legitimate pro? Somebody better let LeBlanc know that he has a peleton full of pretenders!


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*There will never be another Eddy Merckx..*

He won them all, voted cyclist of the century by VeloNews. His son could ride circles around all of us, I'm sure. Eddy was wired different, which was one reason he was so successful. E.M. is one of my favorite cyclists, we are about the same age, he was riding back when I started cycling. I'm fond of Fausto Coppi also, I have a photo of him hanging on the wall behind my computer. When I ride once and awhile I will get blown off the road by a young cat 1/2 roadie. I can't imagine how fast the pro's ride....fast................


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*eddy was not from my generation*



Dinosaur said:


> He won them all, voted cyclist of the century by VeloNews. His son could ride circles around all of us, I'm sure. Eddy was wired different, which was one reason he was so successful. E.M. is one of my favorite cyclists, we are about the same age, he was riding back when I started cycling. I'm fond of Fausto Coppi also, I have a photo of him hanging on the wall behind my computer. When I ride once and awhile I will get blown off the road by a young cat 1/2 roadie. I can't imagine how fast the pro's ride....fast................


but he is my favorate cyclist. I was going to post a list of his palmares but this site can only allow a sooo much info per post. I have a mini shrine erected for Eddy in one of my rooms. An autographed Molteni jersey and a framed poster of Eddy's face made up of a million little cycling photos (like a tile floor). Good man. The best cyclist ever.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*autograhed Molteni jersey...*



mr meow meow said:


> but he is my favorate cyclist. I was going to post a list of his palmares but this site can only allow a sooo much info per post. I have a mini shrine erected for Eddy in one of my rooms. An autographed Molteni jersey and a framed poster of Eddy's face made up of a million little cycling photos (like a tile floor). Good man. The best cyclist ever.


Wow! Did you meet him in person? I'd like to have a Molteni jersey, my next bike might Molteni orange...hmmm I think I'll put that Moteni jersey on my wish list....


----------

